# Spaying Costs?



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Just wondering how much an average spay costs for a hedgie? Is it the same as a dog or cat?


----------



## QuillaSarsaparilla (Mar 30, 2011)

From what I have read this is a rarely done procedure. Many vets don't know how to do it right and since the genitals are so deep eternally (Uterus and Scrotum) it's a 50 50 percent survival rate. May I ask why this might need to be done? Again this is only from what I have gathered over the internet.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Spays are no different than any other small animal. Complications are rare and usually when there is, it is usually a reaction to the gas rather than the actual surgical procedure. Laser is highly recommended as it is a faster surgery, less blood loss and faster recovery time. Many owners are doing preventative spays on their girls to eliminate the risk of reproductive cancers that our girls are so prone to. Usually this is done at 6 months of age. 

Costs of a spay vary from vet to vet so it's best to find out from your vet. Also make sure the vet is experienced doing a spay on small animals.  

Neutering is a bit different and because the testicles are internal, it is a more complicated procedure than neutering other male animals. There are more risks involved but with a experienced vet there is minimal risk. Personally, I would not neuter as a preventative measure. Reproductive cancers in the male is fairly low so not worth doing for preventative reasons.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

My Clémentine will be spayed some time next month and the vet told me it will cost about 250 $ plus some meds, that could give you an idea but you need to ask your vet for an estimate. My vet has experience with spaying hedgies and she did a very good job when Clémentine needed stiches. I'm more nervous about her reaction to the anesthesia, last time she was gased for x-rays, she had a weird reaction. She became very agitated, she kept sneezing and she tried to bite herself.


----------

